# Tegu urinates when handled



## mguy (Jun 28, 2010)

twice when being handled my tegu has either urinated and or pooped this has never happened before other than these 2 times why has he done this? And is there a way to make sure he doesnt go to the bathroom while being handled?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2010)

my red tegu pyro has done this quite a few times, my b/w's never did it. i have no idea why, im guessing its a defense mechanism. i usually just kept holding him afterwards (yeah i know its gross) but once he seen its not going to make me put him down he stopped!


----------



## mguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Could it be because they had a meal and the handling caused them to empty their bowles?


----------



## reptastic (Jun 28, 2010)

i doubt it because i never handle him after a meal. besides my b/w's dont do it only reptile i have that does this is my rhino iguana.


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jun 29, 2010)

according to one of my monitors/tegus book this is a defense mechanism.

just like you said.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe he's just trying to keep his house cleaner :-D .


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 29, 2010)

You might just have a really generous tegu...


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 29, 2010)

If it's a baby, it's defense and just needs more handling.

If it's and adult, give it a bath when you want to let it free roam. It will do it's business, you can clean everything up, then the tegu is safe to roam.


----------



## Bwindi (Jun 29, 2010)

By holding it you are provoking movement which turns up their metabolic rate. 
(I work in a lab researching metabolic rates)


This happens with snakes but they don't poo on you, they just poo when they get back into their cage; almost instantly. 

So, those occasions could be coincidences because you chose to hold them at the right time.



Or a defense mechanism is, I would say, also a safe assumption.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 30, 2010)

except for my new baby milk snake that poos on you without fail, lol!


----------



## boonman (Jun 30, 2010)

yea my tegus doin that too. like four times in the last four days. hes such an ass. but you can tell when theyre going to go on you, they kinda squat and spread their legs and stop moving. see him do that and put him on the floor or on some paper so you dont have to change clothes. man i fed mine some cherries and i was watching tv with him on my lap and he did the squat thing and i was like" aww how cute hes cuddling with me aww then he picked up his tail and projectile crapped cherry slop and cherry colored piss all over me and the couch. haha maybe handle him a few hours earlier than the last time you fed him the day before. cant poo if hes got none. AND IF ANYONE KNOWS ANY TIPS ON POTTY TRAINING. speak up.peace


----------

